# Pfs Vs. Others



## Liam h (Apr 23, 2012)

Ive been scrolling through posts for a while now and one main question has risen...
Apart form the obvious difference in shape and style what makes a Pickle fork shooter better/ worse than any other slingshot?
How it aims, shoots, performs? 
Any opinions, knowledge and comments will be useful to hear









Liam


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

now you just asked a question that is going to start a debate...................... GREAT lol seriously. its all personal preference. this question is funny to me, if i have a PFS in hand its the best thing since sliced bread! than i put that down and pick an ergo best thing since sliced bread............... it all depends on the fun you having with your ss. for me there is no answer


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

whether or not you practice with it makes any slingshot better or worse than any other one. practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm currently only shooting PFS' and what I REALLY like about them is their size. I carry one in my pocket and it's less noticeable than my iphone. I can't say too much as far as accuracy goes as I am very new to shooting, but I believe with practice they can be just as accurate as a full sized SS. They are also capable of being very powerful for their size, which leads me to call mine "derringers" and "pocket magnums" to my buds when they see them. Are they "better" than a full size ss? Not neccessarily, nor are they "worse". All preference when it comes to that question.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well you might as well have both. That's part of the fun here.The more you shoot you"ll find your own nitch and favorites. Like POP SHOT said you got to shoot em to be good with um.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

They are pretty cool, until you try a speed shooter. Sorry, being coy.

I suggest that you go straight to the source:

*>>>>DGUI'S YOUTUBE CHANNEL<<<<*


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, practice. I finally spent some time working with the PFS technique, and I can shoot nearly as well with it as any other slingshot. Practice is key


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the question which you seek answer to, has no real resolve its the same dilemma that other questions suffer from- taste great, less filling ? regular or diet ? spit or swallow ? some questions are better off not having an answer to it, that way people can keep discussing it for millenia .


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

A PFS is much more efficient in transferring energy from the bandset to the projectile due to the fork design. Putting skills aside, traditional fork designs have a higher safety factor.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

This PFS took a bunny at 12 meters. I seem to be able to quick draw and shoot more intuitively with a PFS or smaller catty than I can with a more 'traditional' shooter so they work better for me for hunting but...
It's all personal
Cheers

Hype~X Australia


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Swallow


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

no question, i think were all agreed! swallow!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Imperial said:


> no question, i think were all agreed! swallow!


What you guys did in cellblock D is your business!


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Liam h said:


> Ive been scrolling through posts for a while now and one main question has risen...
> Apart form the obvious difference in shape and style what makes a Pickle fork shooter better/ worse than any other slingshot?
> How it aims, shoots, performs?
> Any opinions, knowledge and comments will be useful to hear
> ...


I can't seem to settle on just one style of slingshot. I started with Marksman and Trumark frames. and went on to Bill's Hathcock sniper and an aluminum knock off of Bill's design, after that I bought a PFS from Forking Good slingshots. I like them all. The PFS though is like a snubby that fits into my shirt pocket and I shoot well with it. When I get tired of knuckle slaps I work with the S-9 or the through the fork shooters. The Sniper and knock off are good for aimed shooting, while the PFS and Trumarks are instinctive. Ounce for ounce the pfs is the most concealable frame out there that I practice with.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> no question, i think were all agreed! swallow!


What you guys did in cellblock D is your business!








[/quote]

we have a right to conjugal visits just like everyone else .


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Imperial said:


> no question, i think were all agreed! swallow!


What you guys did in cellblock D is your business!








[/quote]

we have a right to conjugal visits just like everyone else .








[/quote]You do in California, I guess?


----------

